# Anyone having a great expereince with audio/mixxx ?



## PacketMan (Jun 6, 2018)

audio/mixxx 

Thinking of buying my son a DJ controller. Thinking maybe this one:
Pioneer DDJ-SB3 controller
I'm still researching but if anyone can share any info with me that would be great.

I don't think I need a sound card (built-in or add-on) because the DDJ-SB3 contains its own sound card, but I would add a high quality one if that made the expereince better. But I'm guessing I will have to fart around with USB. I realize I have to 'map' the controller inside MIXX, and this is a controller/mixx requirement not a FreeBSD requirement.  I would just hate to buy this thing only to find out that to truly to get it work great, I would have to use a MAC.

I use net-p2p/rslsync (replace older port BTSYNC) to distribute my files around my FreeBSD machines, and that would be too easy to copy my media over to a dedicated FreeBSD based DJ media/controller box.

Comments?


----------



## Freakbeat (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi PacketMan, I tried it before with FreeBSD 11 and a Vestax VCI-100MKII but I don't know why the controller wasn't working but I got audio. I'm going to try with FreeBSD 12.

Mixxx is a very nice software almost comparable to Traktor, very cool.


----------



## blackhaz (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm not sure if it helps but I've plugged Pioneer DDJ-SX3 into FreeBSD 11.2 and got this:

```
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd kernel: uaudio0 on uhub0
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd kernel: uaudio0: <Pioneer DJ Corporation PIONEER DJ DDJ-SX3, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 6> on usbus0
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd kernel: uaudio0: No playback.
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd kernel: uaudio0: No recording.
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd kernel: uaudio0: MIDI sequencer.
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd kernel: uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Executing 'kldload -n snd_uaudio'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Processing event '? at bus=0 hubaddr=1 port=1 devaddr=7 interface=0 ugen=ugen0.7 vendor=0x2b73 product=0x0023 devclass=0x00 devsubclass=0x00 devproto=0x00 sernum="201706" release=0x0101 mode=host intclass=0xff intsubclass=0x00 intprotocol=0x00 on uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Executing 'logger Unknown USB device: vendor 0x2b73 product 0x0023 bus uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x2b73 product 0x0023 bus uhub0
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Processing event '!system=DEVFS subsystem=CDEV type=CREATE cdev=umidi0.0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Processing event '+uaudio0 at bus=0 hubaddr=1 port=1 devaddr=7 interface=1 ugen=ugen0.7 vendor=0x2b73 product=0x0023 devclass=0x00 devsubclass=0x00 devproto=0x00 sernum="201706" release=0x0101 mode=host intclass=0x01 intsubclass=0x01 intprotocol=0x00 on uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Processing event '? at bus=0 hubaddr=1 port=8 devaddr=4 interface=1 ugen=ugen0.4 vendor=0x04f2 product=0xb5c1 devclass=0xef devsubclass=0x02 devproto=0x01 sernum="" release=0x0004 mode=host intclass=0x0e intsubclass=0x02 intprotocol=0x00 on uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Executing 'logger Unknown USB device: vendor 0x04f2 product 0xb5c1 bus uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x04f2 product 0xb5c1 bus uhub0
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Processing event '? at bus=0 hubaddr=1 port=9 devaddr=5 interface=0 ugen=ugen0.5 vendor=0x138a product=0x0090 devclass=0xff devsubclass=0x10 devproto=0xff sernum="dbe18c895486" release=0x0164 mode=host intclass=0xff intsubclass=0x00 intprotocol=0x00 on uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd devd: Executing 'logger Unknown USB device: vendor 0x138a product 0x0090 bus uhub0'
Sep 21 21:21:55 freebsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x138a product 0x0090 bus uhub0
```

I have snd_uaudio.ko loaded. Doesn't seem I have any new sound devices appearing on the system. If I can help poke around, let me know. What's interesting, Virtual DJ 2018 starts under Wine.

These Pioneer units have decent DACs. Not sure why would anyone prefer to use something else. The DDJ-SX3 has better DAC than the lower end Denon MC3000 unit I've had. I usually plug the DAC output from the controller to the headphone amplifier and the sound quality is great.


----------

